# What should I get?



## troutstalker (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm interested in buying some new binoculars and I'm only looking to spend $300-$500 and was just wondering what my best bet would be. Right now I'm leaning toward the Nikon Monarchs.. is there anything else out there I should know about? Or are the Monarchs the way to go for the price? Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I would look closely at these two forums with input by gunwriter John Barsness who has a lot of hunting optics savvy:
The first is a long thread with a lot of "which binocular" replies that you will just have to wade thru but it will give you some ideas and input. Mule Deer is John Barsness - the writer.
http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/538653/page/1#Post538653
And for everything you need to know about binocular tech in general: http://www.24hourcampfire.com/binoculars2.html

Good outfits would include, but are not limited to:
*Pentax DCF SP* series (which would be my personal #1 choice in this price class with terrific hunting reviews.)
Vortex Vipers
Cabela's Alaskan Guide
Leupold Green Ring series

The bird watchers are a very good source for binocular reviews and comparisons - they are more particular than us hunters, but a good margin. You will have to do a net search for that info.
You can also check out Cabela's web site for some reviews:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&navCount=0&parentId=cat602006&navAction=jump


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a pair of Leupold tactical binos that I have been really impressed with. They have been very reliable, have great color and the clarity is top notch. 

Granted they aren't top of the line European glass, but I usually don't take my swaro's with me when I know they may get hammered.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Cabelas' Alaskan Guide 10x42's and love them, I believe they normally run $550 but they occasionally put them on sale. I especially like the fact I can take them back and trade them for store credit at a later date if I decide I need to trade up in Binos.

I would advise you to go down to the store and look thru all the binos in your price range and pick the ones you like best.

Good Luck


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

you cant go wrong with Leupold, Pentax, Swaro's, or Nikon IMO. 

I have a set of Burris that are very nice. not as high end or expensive as the above mentioned, but still very good. what MM are you looking for?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I know a lot of people like the monarchs. I absolutely hate mine, I would strongly recommend you go with something else, mine have completely fallen apart.


----------



## troutstalker (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies. I've been thinking about it lately, and I'm thinking I might be willing to spend a little extra money. More in the $500-$800 range. Do you think it will be worth it? Does anyone know much about the Leupold Golden Ring or the Cabelas Euro binos? It looks like they are both on sale at Cabelas right now.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I bought the Cabela's Euro binoculars which are made in the Czech Republic by a very old and well known optics outfit, Meostar, that does glass for some of the big name/big dollar Germanic name-brand companies as well. The Cabela's return policy is the icing on the cake. The brightness and sharpness are breathtaking after using lesser glass my whole life. 
The Leupold Gold Rings seemed virtually identical as well and would be just as good.

John Barsness, former optical editor for _Rifle/Handloader/Successful Hunter_ opines:


> ...my personal choice for best-in-class in the $800 range is the Cabela's Euro. It is simply a very fine binocular, period, not just optically but in every way. I have beat them up in all sorts of weather conditions and they just keep ticking.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

My $60 Bushnell 10x50 binocs go everywhere with me. They are not in a case, because when I want them I want them now not after fumbling with a case. In other words they get used and abused. They really are pretty good optics, and I just can't see spending $500 for binocs that get used this way. I'll buy another gun instead. I have had mine next to some that cost $1800 and sure couldn't see that much difference. I would on the other hand feel really bad if the $1800 ones got run over by a truck. That's two or three nice guns. Of course if you like to impress the guys by saying, " I paid $1800 for these.", then go for it. To me that's akin to paying $500 for a fly rod.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> Granted they aren't top of the line European glass, but I usually don't take my swaro's with me when I know they may get hammered.


Here is just where I am comin from. What is the use of having something if you won't take it with you. You must realize that everytime you take something hunting it may get hammered. Its just the way it is. S___happens. So my el cheapo binocs get hammered or stolen, I ain't going to cry about it. In the meantime I will be happy to always have them handy.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

There is a good argument for "el cheapo" Porro-prism 10x50s, however they are not as tough and waterproof, and the expensive glass can pick out an antler tine in a shady tangle of brush because of their superior resolution or sharpness and superior light-gathering lens coatings. In addition, the hinge on Porro-prisms is a weak link and the barrels can easily become misaligned after a few years. I know, I have a couple of pair like this that the kids can play with. So some hunters just want to spend a bit more and have a bit more durable and better glass. In fact, it is probably better to spend more optics money on your binos and spotter than on the rifle scope.

From John Barsness excellent article "*Best Buys In Binoculars*" comes the following:


> ...roof-prism binoculars are tougher, more compact and easier to waterproof than Porro-prism binoculars, the reason roofs have just about taken over the serious hunting market in the past decade. Before then many hunters used Porro binoculars, with the distinctive "dog-leg" shape to their lens barrels, because roof prisms didn't quite provide the optical sharpness of Porros. But in the 1980's optical engineers discovered how to coat roof-prisms with an ultra-thin layer called "phase-correction coating," known as p-coating for short, that allowed better roof-prism binoculars to just about match the sharpness (again: detail, detail, detail!) of Porro prism models.
> 
> Today p-coating is standard on just about any roof prism binocular sold for over $250, which I'd put as about the lowest price anybody should pay for serious hunting glass. (If you can't afford $250, buy the cheapest 8x42 Porro prism model you can find from a major company. This should cost $100 or less. Then use it until it falls apart - and it will, in a year or two - meanwhile placing a $20 bill in the piggy bank every month. In a couple of years you will be able to afford a $250 roof-prism.)


----------

